# phoenix, az



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good evening,

which consulate in PHX for correct paper for residency.?..por favor,,,they give two addresses,,,,

good luck,
PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It appears that this is the address:

320 E. MCDOWELL RD., SUITE 105

PHOENIX, AZ. 85004


----------

